# First degree since last week



## alhoss (May 18, 2013)

I Just got my first degree apprentice but can't read my dang book even after they read it to me thinking that would help in ways it does and then I get stuck on some words help

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## alhoss (May 18, 2013)

Helpful hints needed

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## BroJordan (May 18, 2013)

You mean the cipher?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## LouisianaMason (May 19, 2013)

You should be assigned a teacher from within your lodge.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## DJGurkins (May 19, 2013)

I am a EA at Floresville #515 . I am learning from 2 mentors( I am a truck driver very difficult schedule)  from knowledgeable mouth to willing ear. When I first started I didn't know how I was going to remember everything needed but I am now almost ready for the first part of the EA proficiency exam. I also look forward to my get together with both of my mentors as they get to know me and I them. Trust your mentor they know what is best and only want the best for you. you can do it but you must train your self to listen real hard. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## dfreybur (May 19, 2013)

alhoss said:


> I Just got my first degree apprentice but can't read my dang book even after they read it to me thinking that would help in ways it does and then I get stuck on some words help



Welcome to the club!  This is something nearly every brother in history has experienced and gone through.  Call your mentor.  Call the secretary and find out who your mentor is.  Some jurisdictions say coach or poster instead of mentor.  I can't count the number of calls I made to my mentor where I said maybe 3-4 words and he responded with maybe 3-4 words to get me moving again.  At some point you'll get to certain words that aren't in the book not even as cypher.  Those you have to do in person.

Years from now you'll be the mentor brother getting those calls.  You pick up the phone and a familiar voice will say 3-4 words.  You'll respond with 3-4 words.  Anyone listening will have no idea what's going on unless they are also a brother.


----------



## BroJordan (May 20, 2013)

Definitely different than how we do it in the Milwaukee area. Very interesting to hear how it's done elsewhere though. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## alhoss (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys I spoke with my mentor and he is helping a lot thanks for the help

Sent from my KFTT using Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (May 20, 2013)

BroJordan said:


> Definitely different than how we do it in the Milwaukee area. Very interesting to hear how it's done elsewhere though.



There are cypher jurisdictions (California, etc) with most of the ritual in code, the modes of recognition missing and the rest in the monitor written out in full.  There are full book jurisdictions (Illinois, etc) that only have the modes of recognition missing.  There are mouth to ear jurisdictions (Texas, etc) that have no official book for much of the work with the expected amount written out in the monitor.  All work just fine.  The locals tend to be attached to their own way unless they have traveled out of jurisdiction a lot.  It's all good.


----------

